# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Have you encountered any Fictional Characters in your dreams?

## AtlasJan

If so, then...

Who were they?Did you conjure them up or did you run in to them?How accurate were they to the actual character?Did you do anything with them?

Also feel free to post any relevant stories/dream journal entries.

----------


## PixCaliTropic

Can they be off of movies, TV shows, video games, and books?

----------


## DawnEye11

> Can they be off of movies, TV shows, video games, and books?



There are fictional characters in movies, tv shows, games and books. So yes. Another hint is he asks how close they are to the actual character.

----------


## HelloBro123

I didn't conjure any of them because they only appeared in my regular dreams so everything was unintentional. I always failed when summoning them during LD.

I must say their appearances were really accurate. I've dreamed about Goku from DBZ, all the six playable main characters of FFXIII, Lynx from Chrono Cross, Tidus, Jecht, Auron from FFX and Nemesis from Resident Evil.  

Nemesis appeared twice in my nightmares, trying to kill me in brutal manner. The others appeared when I was having awesome adventures in fictional worlds. The only dream that I had a sexy time was with Snow from FFXIII and he was naked as a bonus for me. There, I share all of them with you.

----------


## PhantasmDragon

Yes, I have. Just a few days ago I encountered Zuko from Avatar. In the dream, I was apparently the Avatar and he was trying to defeat me. We were battling over the ocean during a harsh storm. I used all of the four elements excluding water ironically. I think I used electricity the most though. Anyways, he acted pretty much exactly how he did before befriending Aang. I was a pretty cool and exciting dream.

----------


## WhippedDream

As a bookworm and cinephile I often encounter fictional characters. It's pretty thrilling  ::D:

----------


## Simax

I have, lots of times. I non-lucid dreams, that is, so "run in to them" (but I often know them from before, being friends with them and so on). It's mostly characters from the Ace Attorney-games, but I've also met people from a few other games, Disneymovies and books. Also, a couple of times I've met my own fictional chararacters, from stories I've written, which is quite thrilling. I'd say the majority of these encounters, the characters have been very in-character.

----------


## PixCaliTropic

One time I ran past that green space creature lady from _Doctor Who_...but I can't seem to remember what her name is. (She's with the brown guy whose name I also can't seem to remember and I think they're from those episodes with the 11th Doctor in it.)

----------


## Milly

I met Loki from _Thor_, very briefly, ran away from the Order of the Phoenix because I used magic to kill someone (Molly Weasley was Not Happy) and ran _with_ Sirius black and the professor Flitwick because bad guys were after us.

Each time was a ND, and they were all part of the dream's scenario, and pretty much spot on for both character and apparences.

And I met Adam from Only Lovers Lefts Alive in a WILD, and he wasn't impressed.  ::tongue::

----------


## Ashikael

Other than my real-life husband, fictional characters are all I see in my dreams.

Mostly anime characters, and I can conjure them up sometimes, but they usually just come around when they want. They're always pretty accurate to their appearance on the shows.

----------


## MortalTrinity

Aw man too many to count. Many of them reocurr. The most recent one would be Debbie from wild thornberries. She came on her own and I think she was pretty accurate although given the situation she was in I think she would be expected to act a little out of character. She was basically one of my traveling buddies through the nine circles of Hell. I can't remember much from that dream though.

----------


## PixCaliTropic

Most of the fictional characters I encounter in my dreams come from movies, but I do occasionally see a few of them from some TV shows, too.

And, to top it all off, they are usually accurate...looking exactly like their own on-screen selves! (Unless some crazy transformation happens to them, or otherwise they're in toy and merchandise form...the latter of which is usually true whenever I see Pixar characters in my dream, and I mean half the time considering I have a big collection of the figures and all that in my room.)

----------


## PixCaliTropic

To put it another way, in my dreams I have seen Scotty from _Star Trek_ working at a hotel; WALL-E and EVE singing a love song; Blu and Jewel from _Rio_ riding up in the front seat; Megamind with a genie's beard (he doesn't actually have one); Peter Pan chasing his own shadow on a wooden boat that looked more like a pool-house or something; an 80s-style Alvin pointing his finger out of a cafeteria television screen; Woody, Buzz, and Jessie eating miniature sausages; Kenan and Kel headed off somewhere; Jimmy Neutron and his friends on the platforms of a conveyor belt; and the Pixar bad guys Auto and Charles Muntz--one of which used people instead of dogs to try and capture Kevin in one of my _Up_-related dreams, whereas the other one was found hanging from the bathroom ceiling in one of my house dreams (and the wheel just kept staring at Sulley from _Monsters, Inc._ who was stuck in the toilet).

Yeah, my dreams are just so weird like that whenever I see these guys...why? Because they almost always seem completely out of role, that's why!

----------


## Ginsan

I met Ichigo, Ichigo in his 2nd hollowification stage, Gintoki, Kagura and Shinpachi (last 3 from are from Gintama). Maybe 1 or 2 more.

----------


## PixCaliTropic

Last wek I had this weird dream where a bald Biff was staring at a Halloween picture while standing in an alleyway...and then he turned into a ghost.

----------

